# Garbage Pail Kids Masonic Cards



## Winter (Nov 24, 2020)

The 1980's were a strange time. And one of those oddities was a series of collectable cards called Garbage Pail Kids.  Seriously, if you've never heard of them, go look them up.  Topps, in their infinite wisdom, is releasing a 35th anniversary set this year and I noticed a couple cards that the Brothers here might get a chuckle out of.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 27, 2020)

I remember them. They were, in very Topp's fashion, a parody of the insanely popular Cabbage Patch Dolls that swept the nation at that time.


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Nov 28, 2020)

Brother JC said:


> a parody of the insanely popular Cabbage Patch Dolls



That's where I saw that mug !


----------

